# Sable's patterns



## Ace Marvel (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi! I've bee collecting her patterns (which you get by talking to her) and she know has stopped giving me new ones. I have the following, do you have others?



Spoiler: Patterns



Patterns:
Polka-dot print
Striped
Checkered 1
Checkered 2
Traditional 1
Traditional 2
Retro
Natural
Toys
Cool


----------



## lemonzboy (Apr 25, 2020)

she stopped giving me new ones and now she keeps having the coolest patterns 

I have the donut one and some others


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Apr 25, 2020)

Oh boy, thank you for bringing this up need to start chatting her up!


----------



## thisisausername (Apr 25, 2020)

this is probably  dumb question so sorry but where do you see where your patterns are?? She's been giving them to me everyday but stopped yesterday and idk where to find them lol


----------



## Mosshead (Apr 25, 2020)

thisisausername said:


> this is probably  dumb question so sorry but where do you see where your patterns are?? She's been giving them to me everyday but stopped yesterday and idk where to find them lol


When you're customizing the items there will be an icon labelled "pattern" beside the icon that you press to use your custom designs. I've inserted an image for reference.


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 25, 2020)

I believe I have the exact same, now all she does is hold conversations with me every day when I visit.


----------

